# Wandering Jewel



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I got this plant from Lowes. The tag calls it a wandering jewel, but the info I find calls it a wandering jew. It is supposed to be a low growing griound cover and it has really nice purple metallic hues. Just wondering how it would do in a viv.
http://search.msn.com/images/results.as ... ndepix.jpg


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

Yes, this makes a beautiful vivarium plant.. that spreads like crazy.. I only use it in my larger, taller vivs.. draping it from the top towards bottom.. then when it starts to curl upwards I clip and re-root for another.. I also use it for my shy baby blue auratus froglets.. as ground cover.. they feel very secure in amongst it.. enjoy.. but make sure you have scissors, lol.. Peter


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

It's common name is Wandering Jew I believe and it could be Tradescantia zebrina although I saw some today that were light green and white strped called Tradescantia ???. It was cool. I almost bought one.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I saw the same green/white one too. They are really cool. I think either would make a good looking addition to a vivarium. I just put some in with my auratus too. Maybe it will coax him to come out a little more often.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

It goes crazy if left untouched... It even took over my tinc viv once :shock:


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Stuff grows like a weed and takes over a tank if you let it lol. And people thought pothos was bad... there are a number of T. zebrina varieties about not to mention a handful of different Tradescantia that also often get labeled Wandering Jew (at least the colorful vining species... most of the others are called spiderworts).


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I actually love this Family of plants although as most have mentioned it does grow VERY fast. I think many of the Callisia species are cool. Here are the ones I have had and there are many more.

http://www.cloudjungle.com/shop/catalog/4e84aa1c-e6c5-468f-b223-84da52cd000a.aspx


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I like using wandering jew for quarentine... I prefer to use live plants, and lots of them. The jew grows faster than my pothos (which I use in most of my tanks) so jew is even better for my Q tanks :twisted: Also good for frog tanks... or any case where you need a plant to toss away after (since it grows back so fast it becomes disposable).


----------



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

as others said, its a fast growing plant.

it's also VERY easy to grow and make cuttings from. in fact, it's so easy that you don't really even have to buy it. all you need to do is goto a local store and use your fingernails to break off a stem with a leaf or two on it. stick it in your viv and it'll root and have noticeable new growth in less then a week.

i did this in my big viv and after maybe a month, the single stalks got to around a foot tall and broke, they then rerooted by themselves and continued growing.


----------

